

The Humble Programmer by Edsger W. Dijkstra - zengr
http://www.cs.utexas.edu/~EWD/transcriptions/EWD03xx/EWD340.html

======
ColinWright
An old friend.

It was the Turing Award Lecture in 1972. Printed in "Classics in Software
Engineering" by Yourdon Press, 1979, ISBN 0917072146

Here are some of the previous submissions here on HN:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=86288>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=109724>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=126638>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=135111>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=156505>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=449806>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1179277>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1649246>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1672262>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1799296>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1894784>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2011732>

So many postings, so little discussion.

~~~
Bootvis
This is the only one with substantial comments:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1799296>

Edit: for some reason missed this:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1894784>

------
m0wfo
Heh, one of my lecturers was ranting about the millions wasted on research
grants for testing methodologies when it's proven that they can't formally
confirm program correctness. Old Edsger had a lot of foresight in that
respect. Still, he's gloriously ambiguous about what he considers a 'modest
and elegant programming language'.

